# 8x10 Prints Cut off ...



## rCOSIO (Oct 15, 2009)

Totally NOOB question probably but havnt found an answer ... 

I have a Canon T1i and be shooting for a couple of months now. Although, when I print an 8x10, I always get my picture with cut offs on both portrait and lanscape. 

Is it possible to make adjustments in my camera, so when I print an 8x10, I do not get any cut offs, but also not loose any quality/clearity/resolution?

Thanks for any help ...


----------



## FrankLamont (Oct 15, 2009)

No, not really.

DSLRs and some other cameras have sensors that have a ratio of 3:2, unlike normal P&S's, which have a ratio of 4:3. 4:3 is not suited to most print sizes, such as 6x4, 5x7, but it does go well to 8x10. Unfortunately, for DSLR users, just cropping will have to do or print 8x12 (which is A4 size).


----------



## Garbz (Oct 15, 2009)

Take a step back and crop in photoshop. P&S cameras or 4/3rds systems aren't the answer either. They would create a 10x7.5 frame so there is still some cropping to do. 8x10 is a frame standard inline with the size of a medium format 4x5 frame.

If you find yourself always printing in 8x10 then it may be wise for you to look at getting a modified focusing screen with the correct 5:4 ratio boundary lines drawn in to assist you in framing, and then have an automatic action in photoshop to cut the image to correct proportions. Products like this are available from Katz Eye&#8482; Optics - Custom Focusing Screens if I recall.


----------



## NateS (Oct 15, 2009)

This is just something you have to take into account when taking your shot.  I went through this once and learned my lesson.  Always leave a little extra room in your frame for being able to crop in 8x10 format....that way it will work regardless of the aspect ratio you decide to eventually print.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 15, 2009)

yes, shoot to crop, always.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2009)

Leaving room in the frame for cropping to various sizes is also known as "shooting fat".


----------



## rCOSIO (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone .... I will shoot "fat" from now on to leave myself some room for 8x10 prints to be cropped. 

Thanks Again


----------

